# Got my BLACK PEARL ship done!



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay, so my Black Pearl has been in dry dock for the better part of 4 years. I was paralyzed by the string rigging. Then one day I decided that rather than follow the instructions to the letter which called for five thousand strings, pulleys and winches, I would just do about a twenty strings, pulleys and winches and sort of make it up as I went along. It was either that or look at it sitting on my shelf unbuilt, mocking me. 

So, while I am in humble awe of those who manage to get all the rigging accurate, I decided to swallow my pride simply to get 'er done and on the shelf. So, while my amateur rigging may cause the ship to veer a little starboard when the waves get rough, at least it looks good resting on the display stand...and least good enough for this couch-pirate.

I have yet to paint the base and name plaque...and I have decided to go back and add the string/rope rigging to each of the cannon doors...I thought I post pics of where it's at now as the detail stuff I have yet to do won't change the overall appearance that much. I also thought my approach to skimp on the rigging might be inspiration to others to do the same so their kit doesn't languish on the shelf...or inspire some to go full tilt and do ALL the rigging properly. 

One tip to those that wanna go all the way on rigging -- put in the small post pieces BEFORE instructions call for it (parts with little nubs that secure rigging on inside rails of ship) because when I thought about doing this myself, i could not get the leverage necessary to get the pieces into place -- too tight a fit and my fingers too big -- there was no way physically possible to get pieces into place and secure them well with glue -- and if these pieces aren't secured well, then when you pull string rigging taught, they would break away from ship and be impossible to secure back into place, which is liable to make you throw the entire model against the wall and then stomp on all the pieces.

Enough from me -- here are a few pics...and if you want to be REALLY inspired, GOOGLE Zvezda Black Pearl model and see how some of the pros did their model.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

a few more pics...


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic job, that's an exquisite build. Fitting too that you finished it up on Pirate's Day, assuming you finished it yesterday.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Fantastic!!! I haven't even come close to starting mine..well, I've got the Black Swan version and I have to say I prefer the legit figurehead like yours.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Looks okay to me, Doc. Even more important, it looks _*DONE!*_


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your Pearl looks pretty darn good to me. The figures help bring it to life.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Magnificent!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

looks great !....where did you get those figures from ?


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words.

Here is link with a little info on my build:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=339580&highlight=black+pearl

And here are the figures I used -- ORION SEA WARRIORS ENGLISH PIRATES 18th CENTURY -- but others are available:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastic-Toy...rg=20140602152332&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=280729795148

Others:

http://hobbyterra.com/product_info.php?products_id=1272

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419547&highlight=black+pearl


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Well done, well finished. I've got the Aurora Viking ship kit to work on soon, and although it should probably be the simplest rigging of all ship kits, I'm still dreading it. The Aurora 'Complete Guide to Plastic Model Kits' book of 1961 gives about five pages of instructions and nautical terminology for rigging model kits, but luckily advises that "It is a good idea to leave out everything which would not show when the model is viewed from a distance of a foot or two. A real ship, when seen from the comparable distance of half a mile, would reveal only its main rigging."


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ah, great! Really glad to see this. I would normally would not have any interest in this kit until I saw a great build on *Brit Modeller* (I think) and it set me on fire! Had to have one!!

Finally found one at a garage sale for *10 bucks!* (yes $10.00!) and got it home and looked at it real good and was really impressed with the kit! Especially it being a _*Zvezda*_.

I bought all the Mars figures too. Populating the ship makes it look sooo much better.

Did you buy the Orion figures? I did...big mistake. Both Mfg. clame 1/72 but the Orion ones were much, much smaller than the Mars. To the point they were unusable!

I plan on using the 'Zombie Pirates' even though they were on the Flying Dutchman. I'm not all hung up on _'screen accurate' _anyway.

*I've enjoyed looking at this Dr. "couch-pirate", thanks for sharing it with us!*

Carl-


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Wow fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Did you buy the Orion figures? I did...big mistake. Both Mfg. clame 1/72 but the Orion ones were much, much smaller than the Mars. To the point they were unusable!
> 
> I plan on using the 'Zombie Pirates' even though they were on the Flying Dutchman. I'm not all hung up on _'screen accurate' _anyway.
> 
> Carl-


Here are the ones I used:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orion-1-72-...rg=20140602152332&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=221501596577

I liked them because most of the poses are not battle poses, and the few that are brandishing swords or guns can be easily modified to clip sword away so it looks like they are hoisting a sail or some such.

$10 for the ship is a STEAL!! Truly the bargain of the century, seeings how the kit went for $100+ when it first was released and so few of them now exist -- unless you can get the Black SWAN variant and redo the figurehead on bow of ship.

Love to see your progress pics -- hope you have better luck dealing with all that rigging!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I'm still amazed that no one has made a figurehead from the Black Pearl kit so that you can convert the Black Swan...

I'm not a pirate - but you're build looks very nice to me!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> Here are the ones I used:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orion-1-72-...rg=20140602152332&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=221501596577
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tried to be fare and offered $50.00 for the kit after telling the three sisters what they go for. Their father had passed away a few months earlier and their mom was gone too. They just opened up their dad's house and sold everything, furnishing and all.

I was driving through a neighborhood/route I never take and noticed the Pearl in one of their hands about to box it up (they were winding things down and boxing things up). Wasn't sure if it was what I thought I saw but almost hit someone's mail box trying to turn around. They all three looked like people of means, nice clothes, jewelry and cars so the didn't need the money is why they didn't take more than what they were asking for. Got a peck on the cheek from the youngest (and hottest) for my honesty too!!! Yeah, and she WAS HOT too. Yoohoo.

I was quite pleased with myself because I had just got interested in this kit after seeing a fantastic build of it and *HAD TO HAVE ONE*. Until I saw the price tag of 200 bucks at Freetime. Didn't "have to have one'' after that, LOL. So Lo and behold there she was calling my name....Carl.....Carl....C-a-r-l. Divine intervention?_ You don't ignore Divine Intervention_, right?

So that was my sweet deal of the year for me! In fact when I asked the price she said "is $10.00 too much?" Too much?....uh, no.... but she wouldn't take more for it! So I said _ooooh K_!

It will be quite some time before I build her, like others, I've got too many other kits started. 

This is grate someone posted one here. I read the linked post of the build too and enjoyed it very much. Seems there are quite a few folks interested in Cap't Jack's Peal.

Can't wait to get started (next year?) on her! Believe I'll rig her out and populate her with the "Zombie Pirates" and the others too with all cannon ready for battle.

I've started reading THE REPUBLIC OF PIRATES. Good book so far. BLACKBEARD IS NEXT!

Carl-


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Impressive looking Ship ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone have the *Black Swan *kit? If so and possible, could you give me the box dimensions?

Thanks much,
Carl-


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

its exactly the same size as the Pearl box,being the same kit with minor sprue changes I had one and swapped it with a friend when I got the Pearl proper
cheers,Gordon


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> its exactly the same size as the Pearl box,being the same kit with minor sprue changes I had one and swapped it with a friend when I got the Pearl proper
> cheers,Gordon


Thanks, somewhere I heard it was in a smaller box. But like you said, it's the same kit with an extra small sprue (with the lady figurehead), less the swan, to make it the Pearl.

Thanks,
Carl-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking ship. The rigging looks fine too although I'm not a pirate.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice looking ship. The rigging looks fine too although I'm not a pirate.


Aw Trek, we all have a little pirate in us or we wouldn't be modelers....

Carl-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Aw Trek, we all have a little pirate in us or we wouldn't be modelers....
> 
> Carl-


True enough... but let me clarify... I'm more of a space pirate. 

Now where be my electronic parrot ? Arhhhhhhhh! Thar he be...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> True enough... but let me clarify... I'm more of a space pirate.
> 
> Now where be my electronic parrot ? Arhhhhhhhh! Thar he be...


Aye, your words be makin' a good point there me matey.....arrrrg, you old space pirate you. I be hopin' you find your trusty parrot matey.

Carl-


----------

